# Call Sign MTOQ



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

Does anyone have 1971 or 1972 editions of the "Alphabetical List of Call Signs"? I'm looking for the name of the ship with the sign MTOQ.

TKS!
BarryJ


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

MTOQ = Milford registered trawler Merdeka (M21)
http://www.llangibby.eclipse.co.uk/milfordtrawlers/accidents & incidents/merdeka.htm

Dennis.


----------



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

Thanks - especially for a fishing vessel, that's part of the mystery!

TKS OM
BarryJ


----------

